# Timing of FINAL core vaccination in young dogs - confused



## Finster (Jan 11, 2011)

I am aware of the research that demonstrates very long-term immunity from core canine vaccines, so hope to stop vaccinating our youngster as soon as she has had everything that she needs. However, having read the sticky 'All About Vaccine Issues & Vaccinations, Dodds & Schultz' I am confused by the combination of these two answers:

*Q. At what age should the last vaccine dose be given in the puppy series?
A. The last dose of vaccine should be given between 14-16 weeks* regardless of the number of doses given prior to this age. 

*Q. Can a single vaccine dose provide any benefit to the dog? 
A. *Yes. One dose of a MLV canine core vaccine should provide long term immunity when given to animals at or after 16 weeks of age. *Every puppy 16 weeks of age or older should receive at least one dose of the MLV core vaccines. *

The statements appear contradictory. If the second statement is true, should the last dose not be "at or after 16 weeks of age", rather than "between 14-16 weeks"? 

Our pup had her third dose of core vaccines at age 16 weeks and 3 days (not 14-16 weeks). Either way, I am thinking she is all done now, yes? 

Thanks


----------

